# Excited Pee



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

Just how it sounds. My little guy is approaching 8 months here, and has the potty outside thing figured out. He has no had any "accidents" in the house for quite sometime now, BUT...
He has always had the problem of leaking when really excited. I have just started recently scolding him about this, because I now feel that he is old enough that this shouldn't happen. 
Example; he is crated during day. When I come home, I pet him in his crate then we go outside. No problem. However if someone is home with him, and I walk in...he will get so excited that by the time he gets to me he will pee. If I know that he is out of his crate home with someone, I need to call him to the door when I get home so he doesn't lose it on the carpet. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

do you make him excited when you see him.
I mean are you all happy and making him bounce off the walls?

try ignoring him when you walk in, let him come up to you and just walk away. Once he chills, take him out for a pee.


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

I will give that a try. Of course when I walk in and see him happy to see me, I get happy and greet him as such.


----------



## Wetworks (Feb 23, 2009)

Our girl did this up until about 11 months. It's fairly common and most dogs do grow out of it, so have faith.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

So did mine.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I know this is an old post. But for anyone else that reads this; you should never scold a dog for exhibiting this type of behavior. It is not related to being potty trained (well, you should never scold a dog during potty training either). It's a nervous behavior and can also be a sign of submissiveness (at least in an older dog...not sure about puppies). I also agree with other posters to keep your entrances low-key and you should also ignore him for the first few minutes until he calms down. 

I do hope your pup outgrows it as others have mentioned! Good luck.


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

The key to this was the low-key "entrances."
I would basically ignore him until he was outside, that helped a great deal.
I have not scolded him because of this, but when if it happens I try to rush him outside, and he would be sort of unsure if he was in trouble or not.
He has really improved, thanks for advice.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

One night when my V was about 6 months old she was having a great nap on my lap when her bladder must have gone to sleep as well. Peed all down my leg. Never happened since but it was quite funny at the time.


----------



## Spuds Mom (Dec 12, 2011)

Spud does the excited pee thing when we come home from work, so we go directly outside and completely ignore him until after he pees. It is so hard some days to ignore him because I love coming home to him, but it's the only thing that works for us so far! I hope he does grow out of it because I know some breeds do it for life :-\


----------

